# Sibelius at Skywalker Sound



## peter5992 (Aug 13, 2016)

Good afternoon everyone:

A few weeks ago I was at Skywalker Sound as assistant orchestrator / copyist for the Sundance Film Composer Lab (an exquisite program by the way, well worth looking into for all of you aspiring film composers). Below is a blog I posted on the Avid blogs about my experience, which gives a bit of insight into the world of film orchestration.

Cheers,
Peter

http://www.avidblogs.com/sundance-film-composer-lab-at-skywalker-sound/


----------



## Peke (Aug 17, 2016)

Thank you Peter! Very good blogpost. May I ask two things which came to my mind? You wrote: _You have to be very clear in your naming conventions, and have a clear system on where to keep all of your different files from Sibelius and Pro Tools. _
It would be nice to know know what kind of naming conventions and file management you and others have, because especially file management could be messy when you are in hurry and writing alone like a mad (composing and recording).
Second question is that how you get those big time signatures fonts in Sibelius 7.5 which you have on your example score? Thanks!


----------

